# The Turbomotive



## PetalumaLoco (May 2, 2009)

Something I wasn't aware of; steam turbine locomotive.







More info here.


----------



## Guest_bob_* (May 2, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Something I wasn't aware of; steam turbine locomotive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there were several steam turbines in US. The Pennsy and C&O come to mind. I don't remember if they were straight steam turbine-mechanical or steam turbine-electric.


----------



## George Harris (May 2, 2009)

I beleive that N&W also did a steam turbine. None were ver successful so they all had a fairly shor life. This is the first I knew that the British ever did one. It must have been quite a challenge to fit everything within the tiny British clearances and relatively light axle load limitations. Mostly very complex mechanically and unforgiving when not adjusted and operated properly.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 2, 2009)

George Harris said:


> I beleive that N&W also did a steam turbine. None were ver successful so they all had a fairly shor life. This is the first I knew that the British ever did one. It must have been quite a challenge to fit everything within the tiny British clearances and relatively light axle load limitations. Mostly very complex mechanically and unforgiving when not adjusted and operated properly.


The engine shown in my post;

"This was one of the few experimental turbines which really did beat conventional engines on thermal efficiency, despite having no condenser. This has to be called an engineering success; it covered over 300,000 miles between 1936 and 1945, and was finally taken out of turbine service in 1949. It was rebuilt as a conventional Pacific, and was eventually written off in the catastrophic accident at Harrow in 1952. "

Of course if it were _really_ successful, they would have built more. It still had to contend with diesel/electric.


----------

